# Sticky  Guides/Resources



## Mo

Since I know how hard it is to track down certain informative threads when you arent aware of which section it is in. I thought I might aswell and make a list of all the informative links/resources/articles for all of the people who have similar issues finding certain threads




Betta Fish Care
General Betta Care And FAQ (V. 3.0)
Betta Fish Care
Betta Splendens Profile

Cycling/Water chemistry/Stocking 
GUIDE: Tank Cycling/Nitrogen Cycle (With Pictures)
Water Chemistry Basics
A Basic Guide To Freshwater Fish Stocking
A Beginner's Guide To The Freshwater Aquarium Cycle

Betta Fish Compatibility/Care For Other Aquatic Creatures/Sororities
Betta Splendens Compatibility
Guide To Proper ADF Care
Female Betta Sororities

Betta Fish Diseases
Betta Fish Diseases and Treatment Part 1
Betta Fish Diseases and Treatment Part 2
IMPORTANT: Watch For These Disease Signs

Betta Tails/colors 
Betta Tails and Colors Listed Here

Common Myths
Do Bettas Really Live In Tiny Puddles?
10 Things I hear About Bettas

Breeding Betta Fish
Betta Genetics Example Black HMPK x Blue HMPK
Betta Generics Example CAMBODIAN HM x RED HM
Color Genetics Guide
Advice For New Breeders
Breeding Bettas - Conditioning and Spawning
Breeding Bettas - Consideration and Supplies
Breeding Bettas - Raising Fry
Fry Foods And Feeding
Breeding Questions

Other Information
Step By Step Filter Baffle
Keeper Gallon Guide
How To Ship Bettas
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/stress-freshwater-aquarium-fish-98852/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/bacteria-freshwater-aquarium-74891/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/water-hardness-ph-freshwater-aquarium-73276/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/salt-freshwater-aquarium-97842/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/lighting-how-affects-freshwater-fish-81982/


----------



## registereduser

awesome


----------



## Mo

Thanks!


----------



## registereduser

No, Thank YOU!

check out my sig!


----------



## Mo

LOL. Your welcome...... PS. Awesome Sig.....LOL


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice!


----------



## Mo

Thanks! And thanks for making it a sticky!


----------



## dramaqueen

You're welcome.


----------



## registereduser

Need a vet that treats fish? Find one here:

http://www.myveterinarian.com/avma/vclPublic/


----------



## bettalover2033

I don't get this.


----------



## teeneythebetta

bettalover2033 said:


> I don't get this.


Don't get what?


----------



## bettalover2033

All of these links are already on the forum. It's really not that hard for someone to find the stickie they're looking for. It's like they need someone to do even the simplest thing of finding a stickie for them. It's ridiculous how no one ever reads the stickies too and then they want to complain about things that have all the answers in the stickies.

It would just be pointless for the other threads to be stickies or this to be a stickie if 1) no one will read it and 2) it's all already here.

No disrespect to you Mo.


----------



## TigerRegalia

I see what you're saying, bettalover, but I think the nice thing about Mo's sticky is that those links are now all in one place.


----------



## registereduser

TigerRegalia said:


> I see what you're saying, bettalover, but I think the nice thing about Mo's sticky is that those links are now all in one place.


Exactly. Mo did a great service. Many don't understand how to search this forum and this compilation is invaluable.


----------



## bahamut285

"Yo dawg, I heard you can't find stickies at the top of every page so I made a sticky for stickies and put it at the top of the page"

LMAO. Thanks for putting my guide here though! *bows gracefully*


----------



## bettalover2033

I didn't mean to spark anything.


----------



## MrVampire181

bahamut285 said:


> "Yo dawg, I heard you can't find stickies at the top of every page so I made a sticky for stickies and put it at the top of the page"


I literally busted out laughing xD

But on a serious note, no one is looking for stickies nor are they reading them. Theres a million topics of the same question being posted DAILY and 99% of the questions being asked daily can be found in the stickies.


----------



## teeneythebetta

MrVampire181 said:


> I literally busted out laughing xD


+1 xD


----------



## Goldie2nd

Wow thanks this helps a lot!


----------



## norico

*What do you say this color ?*

Hello there,

My friend worry about him. He is beautiful, but she is't get color.
And she want to have his wife.
If you'll breeding, which color female do you want to buy ?

Thanks,


----------



## schell0385

Smile -
Note to Seniors.........
This new FishFace read all of the stickies......even multiple times. Maybe that should be my new user name "Fish Face".....grins.

Truly the stickies are invaluable....Thanks for making them.

Sincerely,
FishFace


----------



## norico

schell0385 said:


> Smile -
> Note to Seniors.........
> This new FishFace read all of the stickies......even multiple times. Maybe that should be my new user name "Fish Face".....grins.
> 
> Truly the stickies are invaluable....Thanks for making them.
> 
> Sincerely,
> FishFace


Hello there,

I am sorry for my late reply.
I didn't know you reply me.
Thank you so much !
He was making my friend. She wonder how color is. I tell her your answer. She'll be grad to hear from you.

Thank you very much !


----------



## graymyca

Personally I feel this is very helpful. I like how its organized.


----------



## krysiana

I'd love to see "Emergencies & your Betta" added to this guides/resources list for care of your fish during various natural disasters. Great stuff though!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Good job.


----------



## efg321

Great Resource


----------



## Picasso84

krysiana said:


> I'd love to see "Emergencies & your Betta" added to this guides/resources list for care of your fish during various natural disasters. Great stuff though!


I agree ^ 

Great Thread! Thanks for the effort


----------



## Phantom Miria

I don't have permission to view the live plant guides :s


----------



## justmel

Thank you SO much! This guild is going to invaluable for me. I spend so much time trying to remember where what stickie is.


----------



## RowdyBetta

These are great! But....
The plant guides aren't working for me. It says I'm not allowed to view them???


----------



## FayeV

This is actually a reply to this much older post:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=67565

Thank you so much for posting this VERY helpful plant guide with photos and descriptions. It is exactly what I was looking for. I am thinking about replacing a fake plant with a real live plant and this guide was perfect for discovering possible choices.*

I understand that there is a newer version of this guide, linked a few posts up. I tried the link and am unable to view it, it says I don't have permission to view it.  Ditto with the plant guide link that is listed in the Guides/Resources sticky post.  Would someone please help me figure out what i need to do to view the new plant guide?

Edit:
Since the newer plant guide links are not working, perhaps the older post can be stickied to make it easier for us beginners to find again? It is a wonderful resource.


----------



## Mo

The below listed plants all require low maintence that have been known to grow magnificently in low tech setups with little or no ferilization. My bettas over the years have highly appreciated these plants and I would mostly recommend the selected plants compared to any others regarding floating plants

*-Java Moss *










Bio
this is a very beautiful, hardy, fast growing, and very rewarding aquarium plant that will be the best addition to almost any home aquarium setup. due to its low care requirements it will grow green in the worst of conditions. this plant has many advantages including it being one of this plants that will help with ammonia issues, there have been studies with java moss, and it took 2 weeks for a small female betta to produce .25 PPM ammonia in a 1 liter tank. from my own experience my fish love to swim through the tangled up moss, this plant has helped my fry survive to adulthood as they retreated in it as soon as the bigger fish came by.other than that bettas will enjoy swimming through the tangled mess of small almost wire like "threads"


*-Bacopa Caroliniana *











Bio
This is an easily found, beautiful, hardy, popular aquarium plant that I personally love myself, because of its few requirements and the fact that when placed in the mid ground it adds what looks like layers or dimension to the tank itself. The green colors will compliment lighter colored fish in large schools. I have green this plant from high to low logo and it's been known to d much better in high light so if I were you the. Would only get this plant if you can provide somewhat higher lights. It has been known to turn a light red color in the right conditions. I would recommend this for any setup if you can provide the right things for it. If you can this plant appreciates light liquid fertilization as it feeds through its root feeders out of the sides. Betts will love resting, and swimming through the leaves also.


*-Hornwort*










Bio 
Hornwort is a very attractive, easy to care for, floating aquarium plant that is oftenly sold in small bunches and is somewhat easy to obtain, while this plant does have very few requirements, there is a key part into keeping and understanding this plant. It has been known to go through its own adjustment periods in which it can lose many if it's pine like leaves. Other than that bettas will highly appreciate striding through the clumped leaves, hiding in them, and playing through them, it has also been known to support well water quality


*-Anacharis*










Bio
Anacharis is a very popular aquarium plant that is readily found at most places that sell aquarium plants. this plant has small slender, green leaves that range in the hundreds on one stem, if planted correctly in a compact position it can almost look like a very attracting underwater bush. I recommend that you plant it this way as it looks magnificent, the fish love it, it helps protect fry, and it helps with establishing territory among the fish. this plant appears like underwater seaweed almost, it has a very pretty dark green color to its body. it also grows to enormous heights under the right conditions meaning tall tank, etc. anacharis it is almost like a huge ammonia, and nitrite mop. it will clean the tank water, but dont depend on this plant for water changes or perfect water conditions, it will help but not do everything for you. Betta also love to intact with this ants and at amongst the leaves, momentarily resting towards the top of them in some cases. Anacharis sometimes doesn't do well in heated Tanks, 

*-Water Wisteria*










Bio
Water wisteria is a very fun to keep, very attractive plant with little requirements and has been suscesfully grown in a wide range if setups such as little light and no added supplements regarding ferilization, and Co2. Bettas will appreciate having this plant for safety, hiding, interaction, and striding through, it has also been known to support well water quality


-_*Water Sprite*_ 









Bio
Water sprite is an especially beautiful aquarium plant that has few requirements for is exceptional beauty. It h been known to support all aspects of growth as well regarding attractiveness in a very broad range if setups such as little light, and no supplements regarding fertilization, and Co2. it has also been known to support well water quality


*-Rotala Rotundifolia *










Bio
this beautiful Aquarium plant is the best choice for almost any aquarium for lots of reasons but mostly because of its beautiful long, slender leaves that can even turn the loveliest shade of red. It is also very hardy for such a little delicate stemmed plant, It has grown in so many bad conditions for me, ive had it grow successfully in a 1 gallon, unheated tank. they help so much for quality, but dont depend on these for ammonia removers as they wont do the full job. From having this plant in my tank for so long i have found that it adds a layered look to the tank, it looks spectacular in the back round or mid ground for these specific reasons. If you can provide these every few requirements then you should definitely get this nice little plant here. Bettas also are known to hov around the leaves striding and hiding throughout them at times


*-Rotala Indica*










Bio
Rotala indica is a very beautiful aquarium plant with very few requirements, it has been known to grow in low tech setups but unlike Rotala Rotundifolia it will show its true beautiful green color in low tech setups. It does have many benefits such as increased activity due to the increased amount of plants, it can Benifit water quality, bettas love striding through the leaves, and they love to hide amongst the leaves


-_*Hygrophila Polysperma*_










Bio
Hygrohila polysperma is an exellent beautiful plant with very minimal requirements, such as moderate light, no fertilization, and no Co2 supplements. I have grown this plant in a wide range of setups and have noticed that bettas have appreciated the long slender like leaves to swim around and under, hide in, and play with. A beautiful specimen of this plant is found in my avatar


*- Pennywort*










Bio
Penny wort is a very fun to keep, beautiful, hardy, aquarium plant that can readily be found at most big chain stores or LFS's. this plant loves high light and thrives in it, along with light ferilization. Most bettas love to swim through and rest on these broad, bright green leaves that this plant provides. honestly though, its not the best choices for low light setups as it will shed its leaves, and look like an empty stalk sticking out of the gravel, but dont be alarmed if it looses a couple of leaves when you first get it as this plant always does that when acclimating to a new aquarium

*Duckweed*










Bio
Duckweed is a small floating aquarium plant that isn't found at most LFS for no appearing reason. I had gotten mine when a small amount came with a shipment of fish and within a week it had covered the top of a 10 gallon tank. It is probably the easiest aquarium plant available to the home aquarist and known to thrive and grow very fast With low light setups, no added fertilization, and no Co2. When keeping this plant with a tank that has substrate rooted plants, you might need to trim the duckweed regularly due to its accelerated growth rate, and it blocking out light for other plants.

This plant has a very beautiful appearance with multiple small bright graceful green leaves, the small root trailing out of the bottom look very interesting.. Bettas will especially appreciate gliding under the leaves. And swimming under the floating roots, I have also noticed that some small creatures such as scuds, and mosquito larvae will love hiding from bettas in them meaning that the bettas are known to skid the surface looking for more after you've fed live foods. It's very cute.


*Java Fern*










Bio
Java fern is a relatively easy to care for plant with minimal requirements regarding setup, and nutrient requirement. Java fern will grow very well, and vigorously in a wide range of setups, such as with little light, no added fertilization, little circulation, and no added Co2. but appreciates Just a small amount of added liquid ferilization and will grow much more vigorously and will show an elevated amount of vivid green colors with it. this plants propagates through small plant lets forming off the plant. When small rows of brown spots are seen on the plant, don't be alarmed. This is a sign of it reproducing.

Java fern is a very beautiful, non substrate rooted plant, which means that it has roots yet it doesn't do well in the substrate and will rot if placed in there which is why it is usually seen tied to rocks, driftwood or left to float. When tying it to ricks you can easily use a small cotton thread to tie, and after time the cotton will disintegrate and the java fern will attach to the material it's tied to. It's appearance looks very pretty, and gives a graceful appearance with the long slender dark green leaves, or sometimes a bit wider leaves, along with small branches sometimes seen forming on some parts of the leaves such as the one in the provided picture above. The appearance of this plant might look pretty to you and possibly the fish but herbivorous and omnivorous fish avoid this plant due to its bitter, hard taste which is the primary reason it's recommended for cichlid tanks, out of all the other plants


*Anubias Barteri var. Nana AKA Broad Leaf Anubias*










Bio
This specific type of Anubias is very easy to obtain and care for. This plant can be grown in a broad rane of given setups Such as low light setups, no fertilization, and no added Co2. It will thrive with the addition of added liquid ferilizers as it derives most of its nutrients from the water itself and not the substrate due to it being non substrate rooted. Which means that it has roots yet it doesn't root to the substrate. It ideally even shoudnt mbe placed in a tank with very high light, or in direct light as it develops unsightly brown and yellow Spots along with discoloration of the leaves. Sometimes Turning slightly clear. Anubias will grow very slowly in most setups which makes it very susceptible to many types of algae. Ideally you would want to maintain almost perfect aquarium requirements and only keep the tank light on for 8 hours, to keep the algae minimal. 

The appearance of this plant is quite stunning with the graceful, broad, bright green leaves. The leaves are one of the many reasons that bettas love this plant. The are known to swim under, stride through, and rest on the magnificent leaves. This plant is easily planted by tying to a rock, decoration, wood, or sometimes even is left to float as it does fairly well that way. You can tie it using cotton threads, and as they disentigrate it should root to the material it's tied to


----------



## Mo

Does anyone have any recommendations for this thread. I know there's a few more 

Since I know how hard it is to track down certain informative threads when you arent aware of which section it is in. I thought I might aswell and make a list of all the informative links/resources/articles for all of the people who have similar issues finding certain threads




Betta Fish Care
General Betta Care And FAQ (V. 3.0)
Betta Fish Care
Betta Splendens Profile

Cycling/Water chemistry/Stocking 
GUIDE: Tank Cycling/Nitrogen Cycle (With Pictures)
Water Chemistry Basics
A Basic Guide To Freshwater Fish Stocking
A Beginner's Guide To The Freshwater Aquarium Cycle
OFL water change recommendations
nitrogen cycle Betta specific
Nitrogen Cycle Betta Specific


female Betta fish sororities
Female Betta Sororities
important tips to a successful sorority


Betta Fish Compatibility/Care For Other Aquatic Creatures/Sororities
Betta Splendens Compatibility
Guide To Proper ADF Care
Betta Fish Compatibility with Each Other
Tropical Fishkeepng Profiles

Betta Fish Diseases
Betta Fish Diseases and Treatment Part 1
Betta Fish Diseases and Treatment Part 2
IMPORTANT: Watch For These Disease Signs
more diseases and treatments!
WARNING: Live Blackworms

Plant Care
Common Aquarium Plant Guide
Common Non Aquatic Plants

Betta Tails/colors 
Betta Tails and Colors Listed Here

Common Myths
Do Bettas Really Live In Tiny Puddles?
10 Things I hear About Bettas

Breeding Betta Fish
Betta Genetics Example Black HMPK x Blue HMPK
Betta Generics Example CAMBODIAN HM x RED HM
Color Genetics Guide
Advice For New Breeders
Breeding Bettas - Conditioning and Spawning
Breeding Bettas - Consideration and Supplies
Breeding Bettas - Raising Fry
Fry Foods And Feeding
Breeding Questions

Other Information
Step By Step Filter Baffle
Keeper Gallon Guide
How To Ship Bettas
lighting: how it affects freshwater aquarium fish
salt in the freshwater aquarium
water hardness and PH in the freshwater aquarium
bacteria in the freshwater aquarium
stress and freshwater aquarium fish


----------



## Minorcan

Thank you SO much! This guild is going to invaluable for me. I spend so much time trying to remember where what stickie is.


----------



## alenjones

*user*

Betta is always known for its bright and jewels color. I agree with your point but few more things you need to take care of if you have pet betta.

1. Feed your fish very carefully, Overfeeding can quickly foul the water, especially when you have a smaller aquarium.
2. Baby Betts always need smaller pellets when you try to feed them.
3. Always keep in mind that buy the proper size of the aquarium because of betta always breath the surface of the water. They always prefer water with no lights or little light.
4. Always stable the water quality and the parameters, If you are unsure about water quality then you need to research about that.
5. Every day you need to check the water filter, temperature, and equipment.
6. Always remember that do not keep male and female betta together.

Hope it will help you to make your idea clear.


----------

